# soft war



## Cath.S.

Salut à tous,

j'aimerais beaucoup des propositions de traduction de ce terme,_ soft war._
Le contexte : ce terme, employé à plusieurs reprises par des membres du gouvernement iranien et repris dans plusieurs articles occidentaux comme ici dans le NYT :

The government calls it “soft war,” and Iran’s leaders often seem to take it more seriously than a real military confrontation

désigne une sorte de guerre froide, mais bien sûr _cold war _existe déjà et ne peut donc pas servir de traduction.

Je n'ai vraiment pas d'idée et cela fait deux jours que je cherche en vain une solution.

Je vais tout de même faire mon essai pour me conformer à la règle du forum, ce que j'adore faire comme tous ceux qui me connaissent le savent. 

_Le gouvernement appelle cela  le "conflit sans armes"

_S'il existe une traduction officielle employée par les diplomates par exemple, je voudrais bien la connaître ; à défaut, vos traits de génie feront l'affaire. 

Merci à vous !


----------



## janpol

En 1940, pendant plusieurs mois, les soldats français mobilisés sur la ligne Maginot n'ont pas vu un ennemi : c'était "la drôle de guerre"


----------



## Cath.S.

janpol said:


> En 1940, pendant plusieurs mois, les soldats français mobilisés sur la ligne Maginot n'ont pas vu un ennemi : c'était "la drôle de guerre"


Meerci, Janpol, mais employer_ drôle de guerre_ dans le contexte iranien ne me semble pas possible, d'abord à cause de la référence historique précise, ensuite parce que _drôle de guerre_ a une traduction officielle en anglais, _Phoney war_, enfin parce dans le cas de la drôle de guerre la guerre était effectivbement déclarée, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans la _soft war._

Il s'agit davantage, si je cerne bien le concept, d'une phase d'intimidation et de guerre psychologique (démoralisation, propagande...).


----------



## iosonolobo

Évidement, c'est un néologisme créé par l'Ayatollah Ali Khamenei comme l'article du New York Times a dit. Il est toujours utilisé par l'écrivain du New York Times entre des guillemets. Il me semble que ce n'est pas une phrase souvent employé entre les diplomates (comme «guerre froide» ou "cold war"). Pas encore, en tout cas.


----------



## Cath.S.

lobo93065 said:


> Évidement, c'est un néologisme créé par l'Ayatollah Ali Khamenei comme l'article du New York Times a dit. Il est toujours utilisé par l'écrivain du New York Times entre des guillemets. Il me semble que ce n'est pas une phrase souvent employé entre les diplomates (comme «guerre froide» ou "cold war"). Pas encore, en tout cas.


Je n'ai cité qu'un article mais il en existe plusieurs.
Celui-ci, où le terme n'est pas employé entre guillemets, cet autre de CNN, où il l'est... et des kyrielles d'autres.

Je le trouve à l'instant ici, dans le titre d'un livre américain qui ne traite pas de l'Iran : The Soft War: The Uses and Abuses of U.S. Economic Aid in Central America.


----------



## iosonolobo

Aujourd'hui j'ai peut-être fait un retrait sur trois prises. Il ya seulement tant de façons on peut décrire une guerre qui n'est pas une guerre. «Guerre froide»  a une signification emblématique qui est unique.  "Guerre douce" n'a pas ce type de reconnaissance, autant que je sache. Mais je vais quitter avant d'aller trop loin.

Bonne chance.


----------



## mgarizona

My first thought was _*une guerre vague*_ ... Google shows some interesting historical uses of the phrase. Is it something you've already dismissed?


----------



## bh7

la guerre « douce »;  la guerre douce
Softwar la Guerre Douce par Breton+Beneich, 1992 (titre d'un livre)


----------



## Jasmine tea

Si le terme a été "inventé" par les américains, je me demande si ça ne fait pas référence au jeu "Softball". Les deux parties "se renvoyant la balle ici". Parce que quelque part, c'est bien la tactique iranienne de gagner sa guerre "à l'usure".... (le softball si je comprends bien étant un jeu "gagne terrain")
On pourrait presque dire Une Guerre À l 'Usure...
P.S. La balle est toujours envoyée par "en-dessous" au softball et non pas directement, par devant par exemple ("la balle est toujours lancée par dessous, quand le bras est sous la hanche ", je cite wikipedia). Ce qui expliquerait le titre du dernier article cité "the uses and *abuses*".


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour à tous, 

Peut-être peut-on parler de 'guere larvée' ???


----------



## hampton.mc

la guerre en douce ? (I know it is the "cool war" but I don't think the translation is very accurate)


----------



## Cath.S.

Je trouve ici plusieurs bonnes suggestions ; la plus évidente, _guerre douce_ me semble un oxymore encore plus choquant qu'en anglais, probablement parce que je suis francophone. Ce qui ne signifie pas que ce ne soit pas une traduction valable. Avec des guillemets, ça passe mieux.
J'aime beaucoup _guerre larvée_, merci Mirifica, mais ce qui m'ennuie, même si le sens est là, c'est que c'est déjà un concept courant en français.

Merci à tous, (par ordre d'apparition à l'écran ) Janpol, Lobo, MgAz, Bh7, Jasmine tea, Mirifica, MC ; je vais encore y réfléchir.

Je vous souhaite de joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année, exemptes de guerres, soient-elles douces ou dures. 

Edit
Tout à coup, la réalité me frappe en pleine face : je suis en train de tenter ce que je déconseille toujours aux autres : une traduction de traduction. C'est sur un forum farsi que je devrais poser la question, puisque l'original est finalement issu de cette langue, dont j'ignore hélas les premiers rudiments.


----------



## mgarizona

Found this too:

"Par contre , Sarkozy a promis de consequents renforts de troupe pour l Afghanistan pour mener une" guerre floue " sans provoquer beaucoup de remous  ..."

On that ugly note, with apologies ... enjoy your holiday, Cath!


----------



## lwa

Quelques textes parlent de _« Guerre douce »_, ou _Guerre « douce »_, avec les guillemets. Pour introduire le terme, on peut ajouter "selon l'expression américaine" la première fois.


----------



## Cath.S.

lwa said:


> Quelques textes parlent de _« Guerre douce »_, ou _Guerre « douce »_, avec les guillemets. Pour introduire le terme, on peut ajouter "selon l'expression américaine" la première fois.


Salut Iwa, 

merci pour ta réponse ; suite à l'ajout que j'ai fait à mon précédent message, j'ai ouvert un nouveau fil dans la section _Other Languages_ de Word Reference, 
Je voudrais que le concept farsi soit bien clair pour moi avant de tenter une re-traduction.

Bonnes fêtes !


----------



## Moon Palace

On entend souvent dans le cadre des guerres en Irak et en Afghanistan le concept de _guerre indolore _ou _guerre sans douleur. _


----------



## Cath.S.

Moon Palace said:


> On entend souvent dans le cadre des guerres en Irak et en Afghanistan le concept de _guerre indolore _ou _guerre sans douleur. _


Souvent, je ne sais pas, quelquefois, peut-être.
Cela correspond à _painless war_ en anglais, qui n'est d'ailleurs pas vraiment une expression figée.
Je ne crois pas que ce soit le même concept, il s'agirait plutôt d'une guerre classique où l'on s'efforce qu'il y ait le moins de victimes possibles.

Joyeuses fêtes, Moon Palace.


----------



## swift

Salut Cath, salut tout le monde !

Eh bien, comme mes notions de farsi sont très limitées, je me suis dit qu'un petit coup de pouce en français pouvait être utile.

J'ai bien entendu pensé à la traduction la plus évidente : une guerre « douce » ; toutefois, j'ai lu plusieurs fois dans la presse l'expression _guerre silencieuse _:


> Le double attentat de Moscou et la flambée de violence au Daghestan ont replacé au premier plan cette semaine la "_guerre silencieuse_" qui se déroule au Nord-Caucase, où une insurrection islamiste défie depuis des années le Kremlin.
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualites/2/la-guerre-silencieuse-du-caucase-s-etend-a-moscou_859841.html





> Les tensions inter-communautaires ont été relancées depuis 2006 à la frontière Est du Tchad. Ces derniers jours, elles ont conduit à de violentes attaques contre des communautés africaines Dadjos. S’agit-il d’un débordement de la crise du Darfour sur le Tchad ? Pas uniquement : l’Est paie également le prix de la guerre silencieuse qui oppose Tchad et Soudan par groupes rebelles interposés.
> 
> http://www.rfi.fr/actufr/articles/088/article_51028.asp


Ce n'est qu'une proposition modeste. 

Bonne initiation au farsi !


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut, Swift.


Pas mal _du tout_ !
J'attends quand même des réponses sur mon autre fil, même si ton esprit est perçant. 

Joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année à toi.


----------



## swift

Espérons qu'un bon foriste t'apportera les précisions que tu cherches.

Quant à moi, j'ai bien voulu m'initier au farsi mais j'ai abandonné ce projet au profit d'un cours de macramé.

Bonnes fêtes, ma chère Cath.


----------



## tellect

guerre rampante ?
guerre en sourdine ?


----------



## Cath.S.

_Rampante_ signifierait plutôt qu'elle va arriver, non, Tellect ?
En revanche j'aime beaucoup ta seconde suggestion, _guerre en sourdine._
 Ou _guerre sourde_, peut-être.

Près de moi on m'a aussi suggéré 
_guerre qui ne dit pas son nom,_
traduction que j'aime bien malgré son manque de concision.


----------



## swift

Cath.S. said:


> _guerre qui ne dit pas son nom,_
> traduction que j'aime bien malgré son manque de concision.


Mais c'est une idée proche de la _guerre non-déclarée_, tu ne trouves pas ?


----------



## Cath.S.

swift said:


> Mais c'est une idée proche de la _guerre non-déclarée_, tu ne trouves pas ?


Mon compagnon (car c'est lui l'auteur de la suggestion ci-dessus) soutient que ce n'est pas la même chose, qu'une guerre non-déclarée emploie effectivement des troupes et des armes, simplement elle n'a pas été officiellement déclarée par une nation.
Tandis qu'une guerre qui ne dit pas son nom n'a pas les signes visibles de la guerre,  pas d'explosions, pas de morts, pas de cris, et pas non plus de front.


----------



## swift

Oui, je vois. Et il a bien raison. J'ai trouvé ceci :



> But what does narration mean? Certainly not who will be able to provide sufficient media coverage, being this just a megalomaniac and banal illusion that "all and everything is communication" on behalf of the media and mass-mediologists, but who shall be able to manage the flow of signs/messages, of signs/messages-bombs (the so called "soft-war"), and also of bombs considered as "signs".
> 
> Federico Montanari
> (Dipartimento di Discipline della Comunicazione
> Università di Bologna)
> 
> Semiotics at war.
> Semiotics and Representation of International Conflicts: the example of Journalistic Communication during the Kosovo war.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/academia.edu.documents/93394/mon1.pdf


Cette discussion m'a rendu un peu paranoïaque, si bien que je commence à avoir peur aussi des _softwares_.


----------



## Cath.S.

swift said:


> Oui, je vois. Et il a bien raison. J'ai trouvé ceci :
> 
> Cette discussion m'a rendu un peu paranoïaque, si bien que je commence à avoir peur aussi des _softwares_.


Be afraid, be very afraid.
Software _can _indeed be a way of waging a soft war - no pun intended. Attacking a country's network can be a very effective, albeit bloodless, hostile act.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Chers tous,
Je viens de lire tous les échanges qui ont eu lieu autour de ce thème de "soft war" (tant provenant de ce thread que de celui posté sur le forum farsi). 
Le farsi est ma langue maternelle, je me permets donc de rédiger quelques mots ici. Je ne fais pas apparaître ici (dans mon profil) ma connaissance du farsi, pas plus que de l'espagnol ou de l'arabe que je suis en train d'apprendre parce que j'estime que mon farsi est faible (je ne puis prétendre saisir pleinement le sens de la poésie persane ancienne, pas plus que celui des journaux iraniens...!).
Néanmoins, puisque j'ai vécu de l'age de 0 à 8 ans, puis de l'âge de 35 à 40 ans en Iran j'ai pu travailler sur des traductions du farsi vers le français... (avec l'aide de persanophones ayant une parfaite maîtrise de cette langue...!!!)
Le mot "narme" est équivalent au mot soft, tendre, doux, mou, soyeux (au toucher) etc.
Néanmoins, ici, il me semble qu'il fait d'avantage référence au terme soft dans software, traduit en persan par "narme afzor".
La difficulté qui se présente à mon sens dans cette traduction est celle qui caractérise profondément ce en quoi consiste un travail de traduction (raison pour laquelle je suis une amoureuse de cette tâche!). Il suffit non seulement de traduire un mot mais de parvenir à transmettre tout ce qu'il véhicule. Il s'agit en quelque sorte de faire dialoguer deux cultures, ce n'est pas toujours chose aisée!!!
Comme nous le savons tous, un même mot contient des connotations diverses et variées, parfois à l'opposé exacte l'une de l'autre.
Et ici, il me semble que c'est très précisément le cas!
Puisque la compréhension de cette "soft war" et son interprétation par l'Iran sera/est très éloignée de celle des Etats-Unis, par exemple!
Je disais un peu plus haut que je ne parvenais pas à comprendre réellement les écrits des journaux iraniens, pas plus que les discours des hommes politiques iraniens actuels. La raison en est que ce régime a établi et peaufiné au fil de ces 30 dernières années un jargon, une langue propre à lui-même. Chaque mot ne peut être compris que si l'on comprend ce qu'il renferme : je parle là des sous-entendus.
Dans l'autre thread un des interlocuters persanophones tente de transmettre l'idée qui est véhiculée par ce mot. Il tente de traduire la vision iranienne du combat que livre l'Occident à l'Iran et à la république islamique.
Et vous parlez dans ce thread très justement de paranoïa.
Il y a une paranoïa chez les hommes du régime actuel qui pensent, sont persuadés que et régulièrement insistent sur l'idée que l'Occident livre une "guerre sournoise" à l'Iran. En cela le terme "guerre en sourdine" me paraît bien adapté.
Guerre sournoise parce qu'il s'agit de teinter (à leurs yeux) la société iranienne de tous les travers (en terme de moeurs et de sens/identité impie) de l'occident alors que ce pays cherche à tout prix à éloigner ces influences néfastes, à "se préserver".
Ainsi, internet devient à leurs yeux une arme cherchant à ébranler la "pureté" religieuse que cette république revendique. la pureté/l'authenticité également de l'indépendance d'un pays vis-à-vis des grandes puissances économiques qui cherchent à avoir le dessus sur tous les autres pays (ex-colonisés, ex-sous-développés etc.), tous les pays qui essaient de sortir de l'emprise de l'impérialisme américain, pour faire bref...
Plus avant dans ce thread j'avais proposé "guerre à l'usure". Je me plaçais alors dans une vision occidentale : l'Iran cherchant à gagner du temps toujours et encore en se disant ouvert à la négociation cependant qu'ils poursuivent leurs projets tel qu'ils l'entendent...
Voilà. Je ne sais si ce post présentera un intérêt à vos yeux, ni s'il permettra de faire avancer le schmilblick... désolée de la longueur de ce post, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de faire autrement dans mon souci de clarté.


----------



## tellect

Merci, Jasmine tea, pour cette analyse dont un passage m'a suggéré l'expression " guerre ouatée".


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci à tous pour vos avis éclairés et vos bonnes suggestions. Elles m'ouvrent nombre de pistes.

J'ai entre temps songé à :
_guerre en douce,
guerre de velours,_
et aussi à
_guerre soft,_
dont je vais m'efforcer de défendre les mérites, et ce que je vais écrire vaut pour le français de France.
Tout d'abord _soft _s'emploie dans notre pays depuis des années et s'applique à divers objets, je citerai quelques exemples ici, tirés de divers sites internet :

_une ambiance soft_ ; _un porno soft ; une rencontre soft_ ; _une journée soft_ ; _une liqueur plus "soft_" ; _une chimio (soft_, _sans perte de cheveux).

_Le concept est loin d'être étranger à un Français_, _il comprend tout de suite qu'il s'agit de la version douce de quelque chose - mais pourquoi ne pas se contenter de _doux_, dans ce cas, me demanderez-vous ?

Et je vous répondrai  : à cause de la référence à _software, _qui me semble assez évidente à la fois en persan et en anglais . En France beaucoup de gens disent _un soft _pour désigner un logiciel. Une grande partie de cette _soft war_ est censée être menée par voie informatique, ainsi que je l'ai souligné dans un de mes précédents messages, et Jasmine Tea lorsqu'elle écrit :


> Ainsi, internet devient à leurs yeux une arme


apporte de l'eau à mon moulin.

Je ne suis pas en général très _fan _ des emprunts en traduction, mais dans ce contexte il me semble justifiable.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Je suis d'accord avec toi Cath.S., dans ce contexte, Guerre Soft est peut-être le meilleur moyen pour transmettre l'idée de Soft War avec tout ce qu'elle peut englober. 
Dans un essai, un joli texte (intelligent et profond) qui tenterait d'explorer tout ce qui se joue dans ce conflit qui oppose deux visions et points de vues, j'avoue que je verrai très bien le terme "guerre ouatée" parce qu'il a une force de suggestion qui permettrait de saisir la "saveur" de cette drôle de guerre.
Mais dans le cadre d'une traduction, d'un article de presse, probablement tu as raison d'opter pour Guerre Soft. (Guerre en douce pourrait avoir des connotations qui manqueraient d'objectivité. "Guerre de velours" fait penser à "une main de fer dans un gant de velours).


----------



## Aoyama

J'ai parcouru ce fil, déjà long. Beaucoup a déjà été dit.
Guerre douce (mais pas "en douce" = en cachette) est une option (mais quelque part un oxymore, c'est vrai), guerre soft appartient au même registre. Guerre larvée, guerre ouatée (mais qui fera plutôt penser à une "guerre cachée").
Je penserai à "une guerre qui ne veut pas dire son nom", un peu long ... Ou encore "une guerre mouchetée" ...


----------



## Cath.S.

Aoyama said:


> J'ai parcouru ce fil, déjà long. Beaucoup a déjà été dit.
> Guerre douce (mais pas *"en douce" = en cachette*) est une option (mais quelque part un oxymore, c'est vrai), guerre soft appartient au même registre. Guerre larvée, guerre ouatée (mais qui fera plutôt penser à une "guerre cachée").
> Je penserai à "une guerre qui ne veut pas dire son nom",  voir mon message 22  un peu long ... Ou encore "une guerre mouchetée" ...


Salut Aoyama, merci pour tes commentaires. 
 Pourrais-tu m'expliquer _moucheté _appliqué à la guerre ?


----------



## akaAJ

Since it is a neologism, why not "guerre `douce' " ??? There is another expression in USE diplomatic jargon, "soft power", which can be almost anything short of military action, but usually implies economic power, used to cajole or coerce.

Joyeuses fêtes et une bonne année à toutes et à tous


----------



## mgarizona

In case it's any help:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soft_power


----------



## lamy08

Que pensez-vous de " la guerre larvée " ou le "conflit larvé"

_adj._ *larvé*, *larvée* 
*1.*  Se dit d'une maladie qui n'est pas encore apparente ou qui ne se manifeste pas complètement: _Une varicelle larvée._
*2.* _FIG._ Qui ne s'est pas encore manifesté nettement: _Un conflit larvé_


----------



## Cath.S.

Lamy, le terme avait déjà été suggéré par Mirifica ; je te remercie néanmoins et te renvoie à la réponse que je lui avais donnée ; en outre je précise que la _soft war_ se manifeste bel et bien, mais se distingue de la guerre classique en ce qu'elle ne recourt pas à des moyens conventionnels de destruction d'êtres ou de matériel.

Ajout
M, je viens juste de voir ta réponse au dessus de celle de Lamy, et je suis allée voir (vite fait ) ton lien ; le souci est que _soft power_ est un concept américain d'origine, alors que soft war est une traduction directe du persan. Je n'ai pas l'impression que _soft_ désigne la même chose dans les deux expressions.


----------



## mgarizona

Given the age of the term 'soft power' it seemed possible that it had worked its way through and inspired 'soft war.' There's an arabic link on the French page, but clearly here I'm WAY out of my depths!

Says he, retiring quietly to his Heraclitus ...


----------



## Aoyama

> Pourrais-tu m'expliquer _moucheté _appliqué à la guerre ?


analogie avec "à fleuret(s) moucheté(s)", c'est-à-dire avec une lame dont l'extrémité est recouverte d'une "mouche" pour ne pas blesser.
Par exemple ici : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1077658 ou encore http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/a-fleurets-mouchetes.php et ailleurs ... Certains disent que l'expression est pléonasmique car de nos jours (où les duels sont interdits) TOUS les fleurets (d'entraînement) sont mouchetés ... Mais bon ...


----------



## Cath.S.

D'accord, mais j'avoue que je n'aurais pas compris sans ton explication.


----------



## Aoyama

Faute avouée pardonnée ...


----------



## Aoyama

Je pense d'ailleurs aussi à "guerre molle" ... (le contraire de "guerre dure").


----------



## Jasmine tea

Bon,
J'ai du nouveau!
J'ai interrogé une personne qui connaît bien le contexte historique de l'emploi de ce terme en farsi et qui a une approche objective. Et voilà, en résumé, ce que j'ai appris:
1. Il y a bien une référence ici à "soft power" : la maniere dont un pays influence un autre pays(de maniere politique, economique, culturelle etc), ou une region sans pour autant avoir recours à des moyens militaires 
2. Le terme a été très souvent employé après 2006 par l'Iran qui a estimé que les menaces de guerre/ d'attaque qu'on semblait lui prédire n'étaient que du "bluff". En quelque sorte il ne s'agissait que d'un "media war" faisant peser une sorte d'épée de Damoclès au-dessus de.... pour faire pression sur le pays...
3. Ce terme a été de plus en plus utilisé dans le passé proche et dans le contexte suivant (compris/interprété de la manière suivante) : il s'agirait d'un ensemble de démarches pour créer du mécontentement dans le pays et influencer donc la politique interne/externe du pays, pour "s'infiltrer dans les affaires du pays" par des moyens détournés. Soft war peut donc comprendre une action d'"envoi ou de recrutement d'espions" ou la création de tumultes dans les régions indépendantistes (en voie de soulèvements...), éventuellement le financement ou l'armement de rebelles.
4. Le mouvement/parti "vert" et les protestations/manifestations lors de la campagne électorale de juin 2009 sont estimés (par le régime) être dus à cette "influence" créée dans le cadre de cette soft war.
5. Ça touche aussi à des aspects culturels, par exemple la création d'une chaîne T.V. satellite BBC Farsi (diffusée en langue farsi) serait une action de "soft war". Et ça englobe aussi toutes les influences "néfastes" des séries télévisées occidentales montrant des "moeurs légères".
Tout ceci ayant pour objectif d'affaiblir les fondations/fondements de la république en place.
Bref, ça comprend toute tentative qui selon le pays vise à le déstabiliser, à influencer la perception de la popoulation iranienne ou avoir un impact sur la politique, les actions, dispositions du pays...


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci pour toutes ces recherches, Jasmine Tea ; si ta source affirme que le terme farsi est une référence directe à soft power, alors la traduction doit être sans le moindre doute _guerre douce_.

Tout ça pour en arriver là... 


Un immense merci à tous ! Vous êtes super !


----------



## Aoyama

Hum, je lis bien l'argumentation très pertinente de JT, mais "guerre douce" me semble bizarre.
En fait, c'est une forme de "guerre en biais". Je ne suis pas très bien la qualification de "soft power", mais je comprends très bien qu'une action de _sape_ d'un gouvernement puisse être poursuivie par des moyens autres que des moyens guerriers directs (encerclement culturel, rumeurs, désinformation, bluff etc).
Wikileaks est une des formes que peut revêtir ce "combat".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Aoyama said:


> [...]
> En fait, c'est une forme de "guerre en biais". [...].


Une sorte de guerre sournoise ? 
(je crois que je n'ai pas tout compris moi non plus ! )


----------



## florence a

Pardon si cela a été déjà suggéré:
guerre feutrée?


----------



## Aoyama

Guerre sournoise ou guerre feutrée sont tous les deux bons. J'aime bien "guerre feutrée" qui est plus neutre que "guerre sournoise" qui implique un dénigrement qui n'existe pas dans "soft".


----------



## Cath.S.

J''aime bien aussi _guerre feutrée_.

En faisant une métaphore sur le thème de la maladie, il m'est venu
_guerre à bas bruit_.


----------



## Aoyama

Hum ... et guerre silencieuse ... ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Aoyama said:


> Hum ... et guerre silencieuse ... ?


_Soft war_ passe aussi par les ondes : émissions de radio et de télévision. Tout cela est plutôt bruyant.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Au départ je n'aimais pas trop "guerre feutrée", mais à bien y réfléchir Je me dis que ça pourrait en fait très bien correspondre.
Je m'explique.
Souvent les discours du président iranien actuel ont un ton ironique/moqueur. C'est un style qui passe bien auprès du public ciblé dans le pays. Toutefois il utilise un langage qui n'est pas très recherché, plutôt un "parler de la rue" (qui fait partie du style instauré depuis la révolution tel un rejet du régime précédent... : ça ne se fait pas de parler joliment et élégamment) mais il adore envoyer des piques. Et dans le "djangué narme", il me semble percevoir une de ces piques...

Vous voyez pourquoi au départ (pris au premier degré) je me suis dit que "guerre feutrée" n'allait pas. Puis (pris au second degré), je me suis dit que ça allait bien!!!


----------



## florence a

Je ne connais pas la langue de départ, mais je trouve que "feutrée" a aussi l'avantage de conserver l'idée, l'image plutôt, de douceur au toucher qu'il y a dans "soft".


----------



## Jasmine tea

Tu as raison Florence a.
C'est pour ça aussi que j'avais bien aimé "guerre ouatée".

Mais avec chacun de ces mots, je me dis "bon, qu'est-ce que ça insinue feutré, qu'est-ce que ça insinue ouaté"....

Soft War reste "soft". C'est simple, ça n'insinue rien et tout (ce qu'on veut) à la fois...

Sincèrement, je n'aurai pas aimé avoir à traduire ce "soft war"....!!!!


----------



## Aoyama

Remarquez, on pourrait même aller jusqu'à "guerre Canada-Dry"...


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci à tous, encore une fois.
Bien entendu, vous pouvez continuer à débattre, mais j'estime pour ma part avoir fait le tour de la question, je reste sur _guerre soft_.

Bonne année, bonne santé, et puissiez-vous n'être victimes d'aucune guerre en 2011. 

Cath, signing off this thread.


----------



## pointvirgule

« Y a-t-il une "guerre secrète" entre l'Iran et les Etats-Unis ? » (Le Monde)


----------



## lamy08

tout ça pour ça...

Encore une expression qui va rejoindre les Think tank et autres expresions non traduites...


----------



## Cath.S.

Tu as le champagne triste, Lamy, dirait-on. 


Oui, c'est du _chat_, et je souhaite une bonne année au modo qui effacera mon message.


----------



## Moon Palace

Je reviens à ce fil car ce matin sur France Culture, un programme d'histoire sur _soft power _traduisait le concept comme _puissance douce_, et donc cela a cheminé dans mon esprit, et je viens de trouver ce document de l'ONU traitant précisément de la situation en Iran et de cette fameuse _soft war, _effectivement traduite par _guerre douce/ guerre non déclarée. 

_


> Il a évoqué, à cet égard, « un nouveau type d’agression étrangère sous  la forme d’une guerre douce », une « guerre non déclarée ».  Les Nations  Unies sont soumises à la même menace, a-t-il prévenu tout en voyant  néanmoins une lueur d’espoir dans le fait que de nouveaux médias,  recentrés sur les peuples et véhiculant des messages totalement  différents de ceux des puissances hégémoniques, attirent des audiences  de plus en plus grandes.


----------



## janpol

Une guerre d'intox


----------



## Aoyama

> Une guerre d'intox


 peut-être pas, car c'est trop précis. Mais simplement une 





> _guerre non déclarée_


, c'est simple et bien. Du même type que _une guerre qui ne veut pas dire son nom._


----------



## lamy08

Si on veut garder cette dernière traduction, qui pour moi est la meilleure, il faut lui adjoindre des traits d'union: 

_une guerre-qui-ne-veut-pas-dire-son-nom._


----------



## Cath.S.

lamy08 said:


> Si on veut garder cette dernière traduction, qui pour moi est la meilleure, il faut lui adjoindre des traits d'union:
> 
> _une guerre-qui-ne-veut-pas-dire-son-nom._


Je préfèrerais alors une _guerre-qui-ne-dit-pas-son-nom, _traduction suggérée par mon compagnon il y a plusieurs jours.
Nothing personal!


----------

